# Snowboarding Trip, Early April



## jumpinthefire (Jan 19, 2011)

I just made a major career move and I have the chance of spending a week or 2 pretty much anywhere at the end of march. I always wanted to go west so I have BC or western US in mind.

Trip cant cost too much Budget will be like $1500-$2000. I live in Montreal PQ. Driving is an option, since i will have plenty of time and I enjoy traveling.

Im wondering if I can find a place with decent snow conditions that late in the season 

All I want is big mountains, good snow , and a hotel/motel room nearby 

thanks for the suggestions


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Have a look at Banff. I know its not in BC but most of the BC resorts will be getting ready to shut down by then.

From my experience some of the best snow falls in Banff around the start of april. Sunshine will have good powder and the Lake will have powder over the back and great spring conditions on the front.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

I would Consider Tahoe. I've done the April thing for the past six years. I've hit Summit County in CO, SLC in UT, and Tahoe. You're going to have some great spring conditions no matter where you go. I am a HUGE fan of the Spring conditions. If it isn't snowing, I'll take 50 and sunny with mashed taters and corn over 20 and sunny with wind-blown boiler yuk! The best April Snowfalls that I have encountered were in Tahoe, followed by UT, with CO way far behind. I hope this helps the decision making process and good luck with the Job!

Also, Kirkwood in CA (one of the best mountains to ride in the U.S.) usually does a late-march through end of season pass for 99 bucks. Finacially, that tastes pretty darn good!


----------



## jumpinthefire (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks guys !


----------



## MI_canuck (Feb 29, 2008)

have had decent luck last 2 years in early April at Mt Baker of all places... got big pow dump both years (first year, was wet and heavy - 2nd year, got 2 separate days of cold blower pow - very unusual but welcome!)

PNW seems to get hit good late season in the last few years... but this year weather is all over the place... 

you might have more solid chance in UT... but if the PNW gets hit, it's real good


----------



## jumpinthefire (Jan 19, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> March looks to be off the hook in the PNW from Hood to Baker....we are making up for lost time in January. Every year, I get great powder in April on Mt. Hood.
> 
> This was May 5`th last year at Timberline.....:thumbsup:


 Thanks for the link !!! wow.


----------



## nerve (Feb 14, 2008)

Would anyone suggest Jackson Hole for late March/Early April?


----------

